# Farewell to Nova Scotia



## chuckv97 (Jan 8, 2017)

An nice old song, probably with Scottish roots.


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

"Will you ever heave a sigh and a wish for me...?" Beautiful job! I use this song every year on Remembrance Day with my students.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

One of our favs in our trio. Our signer nails this with a great tenor voice


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

If that was the OP playing in the clip, bravo! Very nicely played.

Farewell to Nova Scotia is a beautiful song. It was one that was often shared at family gatherings. I was born and raised in New Brunswick and any time there was a gathering, out came the instruments and that would go on for hours. Here's another that was ALWAYS trotted out.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Milkman said:


> If that was the OP playing in the clip, bravo! Very nicely played.
> 
> Farewell to Nova Scotia is a beautiful song. It was one that was often shared at family gatherings. I was born and raised in New Brunswick and any time there was a gathering, out came the instruments and that would go on for hours. Here's another that was ALWAYS trotted out.


 I actually still sing this one especially in retirement homes.


----------



## chuckv97 (Jan 8, 2017)

Yep, that was me playing it on my Simon & Patrick Songsmith. I added a short intro and outro for a haunting effect. My condolences to all the victims and families of the shootings last month. Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## helliott1 (Jul 12, 2015)

lovely. Would have liked to hear more


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This is another case where I wish there was something stronger than a "like".

A second listen sounds beautiful.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

marcos said:


> I actually still sing this one especially in retirement homes.


So does my Dad, and it still goes over with the old folks.

Dad turns 85 today by the way.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Milkman said:


> So does my Dad, and it still goes over with the old folks.
> 
> Dad turns 85 today by the way.


Congrats to your dad. Wish mine was still around


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

marcos said:


> Congrats to your dad. Wish mine was still around



Not to derail the thread, but thank you. My dad is a great human and I admire and love him.

I had a nice phone call with him earlier this afternoon.

He's doing well. Just pulled his summer car out for the season.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Dad turns 85 today by the way.


A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUR DAD!!!!


----------



## chuckv97 (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks for the kudos, everyone. Happy 85th to your Dad, Milkman.


----------



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

Nice one, there is an edition for classical guitar in RCM level 1 book as well. I found my old recording


----------

